# €2 off Danone Danacol 6 pack



## Smashbox (8 Feb 2012)

€2 off Danone Danacol 6 pack for those who drink this stuff!

Expires 31/07

[broken link removed]


----------



## Sue Ellen (8 Feb 2012)

Smashbox, you missed your vocation, you really should be working full time for  [broken link removed]


----------



## suzie (8 Feb 2012)

The resolution is poor when its printed. I doubt a shop would take it?

S.


----------



## Smashbox (8 Feb 2012)

Suzie, try this - *http://tinyurl.com/6ndjagl
*
SE, wonder if they are recruiting..?


----------



## Smashbox (8 Feb 2012)

Alternativly, if neither of the above are good enough, you can sign up here!


----------

